

Free International Tax EBook Amazon for Limited Time - camz

Hey Guys,<p>Here is a free kindle ebook on international tax. I haven't read it myself but Im sure it'll be a decent primer/beginner book to learn the basics.<p>http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006QRGQOK/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=nosim&#38;tag=fatwalletcom&#38;linkCode=as1<p>Enjoy!
======
mackyinc
Thanks you for this, looking for something similar like book.

~~~
camz
No prob. I thought it was a great deal for everyone. :)

